# JOptionPane.showInputDialog mit drei ComboBoxen nebeneinande



## b0rsti (13. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine JOptionPane.showInputDialog mit drei ComboBoxen nebeneinander.
Also folgendes drei mal nebeneinander:

```
String inputDialogBis = (String)JOptionPane.showInputDialog(
                this,
                "Bis wann soll gesucht werden?",
                "bla",
                JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE,
                null,
                aJahre,
                aJahre[0]
                );
```

Bekomme immer nur eine ComboBox in einem Fenster hin.


----------



## André Uhres (13. Dez 2007)

```
JComboBox box1 = new JComboBox(new String[]{"a1", "b1", "c1"});
        JComboBox box2 = new JComboBox(new String[]{"a2", "b2", "c2"});
        JComboBox box3 = new JComboBox(new String[]{"a3", "b3", "c3"});
        Object[] message = {"Choose from three boxes:\n", box1, box2, box3};
        int resp = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, message, "Test",
                JOptionPane.OK_CANCEL_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE);
        if (resp == JOptionPane.OK_OPTION) {
            System.out.println(box1.getSelectedItem());
            System.out.println(box2.getSelectedItem());
            System.out.println(box3.getSelectedItem());
        }
```


----------



## b0rsti (13. Dez 2007)

ok danke!


----------

